# Igudesman and Joo



## music17

I recently saw some YouTube videos featuring the violinist Igudesman and the pianist Joo. They are wonderful musicians and their comedy act is hilarious. I had never heard of them before. What do you all know about them? Do you like them?


----------



## aphyrodite

Just searched up the duo and found this thread. How come no one replied??? Here's some recommendations:
















For the record, I totally would go see this duo's show if I had the chance to. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Is that Gidon Kremer on stage with them?!


----------



## sah

Web site: http://www.igudesmanandjoo.com/

This is good to learn scales:


----------



## Turangalîla

I saw Igudesman and Joo do a routine they called "A Little Nightmare Music". The ticket was $40 and it was without a doubt the most enjoyable evening in five years. They did dozens of scenes that cannot even be found on YouTube; I have never laughed so hard in my whole life. Not only are they hilarious, but they are top-notch musicians, which made them even more fabulous. I would recommend them to anyone who has the chance to see them.


----------



## Lunasong

I recently discovered this duo and have really enjoyed the videos shared on Youtube. I would go see them also.


----------

